# Do some just never settle to hunting?!



## MuffettMischief (22 January 2020)

Hi all,

I have a super little horse that I bought to sell then decided to keep for myself! He is completely snaffle mouthed, never pulls, jumps anything and has totally given me my confidence back out hunting, BUT....he is not settling to the standing around part. When everyone sets off he is running sideways and jogging at 100mph and it’s becoming a little tiresome, I very nearly ended up down a river bank a few weeks ago as he ran backwards at a rate of knots and I couldn’t get him going forward. He’s getting worse not better. He’s also started to throw himself into the wall/partition of the lorry when we arrive and almost tries to lay down! Very worrying at the time. Once on the move I cannot fault him and he is just the loveliest horse I have ever hunted. He is super at home too.
Do these types tend to settle eventually or are some just not made for it? I’m keen to keep trying as I do feel very safe on him once we are moving but I’ve had a few close calls (river being one!) when he’s been running sideways!
Advice/experiences appreciated


----------



## milliepops (22 January 2020)

I'm not an expert with hunting by any means but I did try to get one of mine to settle, over a few seasons.  I gave up. She was great on the move, keen but careful and fairly polite, but standing about was just a disaster.  She would be run up like a greyhound afterwards and it generally blew her brains a bit.  i had wanted to keep trying because my YO was a whip so I had easy transport to all the meets and as an event horse it was good for her to do faster work in the off season.
It came to a head when she kicked a car one day while we were all squashed together on the road. Fortunately no damage done as she just caught it with her hock but I figured that it was only a matter of time before something bad happened.
I tried short days, long days, quiet days, fast days - you name it.  Company from the yard, on her own.. nothing helped. I don't generally have an electric bum and she was quite an easy horse in other situations so I think it was just the whole thing she couldn't cope with.

I'm sure others will have suggestions but i simply accepted defeat!


----------



## Patterdale (22 January 2020)

No, some just get worse and worse. It’s usually the ones who are generally quiet in other ways in my experience.


----------



## oldie48 (22 January 2020)

Not an expert either but we had one that was brilliant once on the move but who was a nightmare to stand around even if my daughter took him off to walk him around he bottled up. She gave up and accepted it just blew his brains too much.


----------



## MuffettMischief (22 January 2020)

Thankyou. He does run up badly too, looks like an RSPCA case at the end of the day! I’ve only had him half a season so will keep trying. If no better by the end he may be better suited to an eventing/showjumping home as he would be fantastic and he’s a dream at home/hacking etc


----------



## milliepops (22 January 2020)

Mine still lathers up in an instant if she can hear hounds in the distance and she's retired now. I had an emergency vet call out one day when YO thought she was collicking, vet was already there by the time I arrived and could just about hear them so knew it was a false alarm  I used to keep her down the road from a very popular meet for our 2 neighbouring hunts and she would trash her stable every time they were around. I really regret ever teaching her about it!  Nothing within earshot where we are now, fortunately


----------



## SEL (22 January 2020)

milliepops said:



			I really regret ever teaching her about it!
		
Click to expand...

If its any consolation my companion Ardennes turns into a combination of Valegro and a tractor without brakes if the hunt are in earshot (& his hearing is better than mine). He's never hunted but when they used to come across the land I had to bring him in to prevent an Ardennes sized hole in the hedge and an uninvited guest out with the hunt. His long term field mate couldn't give a s*** when they come past and looks at him like he is bonkers as he starts to piaffe.


----------



## milliepops (22 January 2020)

SEL said:



			If its any consolation my companion Ardennes turns into a combination of Valegro and a tractor without brakes if the hunt are in earshot (& his hearing is better than mine). He's never hunted but when they used to come across the land I had to bring him in to prevent an Ardennes sized hole in the hedge and an uninvited guest out with the hunt. His long term field mate couldn't give a s*** when they come past and looks at him like he is bonkers as he starts to piaffe.
		
Click to expand...

lol!  no consolation but the image of a valegro tractor tickled me! I could ride all the others with the hunt in the neighbouring fields without issue, they are clueless and will remain that way. Tho I think the TB must have hunted as he did p2p before racing... but now we've moved so it won't be an issue


----------



## HufflyPuffly (22 January 2020)

Does anyone else have an oddball like mine then?

Topaz will stand at the end of each leg, but is a complete thug/psycho/deranged idiot when on the move 🙈. If I can stay moving with no other horses in the way she’s not that bad, in fact almost fun as she’ll jump anything! 

But the setting off is a hair raising experience, and any sort of queuing is bad times (she doesn’t queue 🙈, will either barge through, or if I’ve managed to somehow direct her away she’ll just carry on over/ through whatever is now in front of her)...  

Periodically we’ve tried again, once we knew her better/ had more control/ she’s older, wiser, etc. Although she has improved and isn’t really so dangerous anymore, I think we’ve given up... I think she could settle if hunted hard and very frequently (3 times a week), but we don’t have the funds, holiday time or inclination any more lol, plus I’m not sure physically she’d hold up to it now!


----------



## MuffettMischief (22 January 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Does anyone else have an oddball like mine then?

Topaz will stand at the end of each leg, but is a complete thug/psycho/deranged idiot when on the move 🙈. If I can stay moving with no other horses in the way she’s not that bad, in fact almost fun as she’ll jump anything!

But the setting off is a hair raising experience, and any sort of queuing is bad times (she doesn’t queue 🙈, will either barge through, or if I’ve managed to somehow direct her away she’ll just carry on over/ through whatever is now in front of her)...

Periodically we’ve tried again, once we knew her better/ had more control/ she’s older, wiser, etc. Although she has improved and isn’t really so dangerous anymore, I think we’ve given up... I think she could settle if hunted hard and very frequently (3 times a week), but we don’t have the funds, holiday time or inclination any more lol, plus I’m not sure physically she’d hold up to it now!
		
Click to expand...

I had hoped over the Christmas period he would settle a bit as we had 3 days in one week, but he just got worse. I’m hoping he can settle to it as I really think rather a lot of him. I wouldn’t go over a pole on the ground 3 months ago and he has me jumping hedges and gates now without a second thought! I owe him a huge amount but if it isn’t his thing then I won’t stress him out about it, he will be happier in a different home. I wish I could afford to just have him as a summer horse and get another for winter!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (22 January 2020)

MuffettMischief said:



			I had hoped over the Christmas period he would settle a bit as we had 3 days in one week, but he just got worse. I’m hoping he can settle to it as I really think rather a lot of him. I wouldn’t go over a pole on the ground 3 months ago and he has me jumping hedges and gates now without a second thought! I owe him a huge amount but if it isn’t his thing then I won’t stress him out about it, he will be happier in a different home. I wish I could afford to just have him as a summer horse and get another for winter!
		
Click to expand...

As MP would say a spare horse is always the answer 😜.

I think Topaz would love a hunting home, it’s the rider and the rest of the field that don’t enjoy it 😂🙈.


----------



## MuffettMischief (22 January 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			As MP would say a spare horse is always the answer 😜.

I think Topaz would love a hunting home, it’s the rider and the rest of the field that don’t enjoy it 😂🙈.
		
Click to expand...

have too many spare already🙈


----------



## Jenni_ (3 February 2020)

Sounds like mine...

Won't stand at the meet, I'm the incompetent idiot scuffling about for all to hear. Once we're off she'll trot /canter / trot sideways until the first gallop - and when I push her on for that she is the politest, least strong beast to gallop and pull up. She just will.not.stand. 

Some days she is better than others, I've just gotten used to it now and as long as it remains inconvenient and not plain dangerous, I'll put up with it. 

She is getting less and less tucked up at the end of the day every time I take her - we're now at the point she'll go back into the lorry and start eating haylage straight away and have at least one poo on the way home - when we started she was tucked up for a few days and I was a bit worried. I'm quite rigid with my after hunt routine though - off the lorry, hosed legs / belly for injury inspection, dinner, roll in the indoor school and a trot round to spy any lameness, and then out in the field to walk it off so she can kick back and relax. If I stick to that routine she seems to recover fine.


----------



## MuffettMischief (6 February 2020)

Jenni_ said:



			Sounds like mine...

Won't stand at the meet, I'm the incompetent idiot scuffling about for all to hear. Once we're off she'll trot /canter / trot sideways until the first gallop - and when I push her on for that she is the politest, least strong beast to gallop and pull up. She just will.not.stand.

Some days she is better than others, I've just gotten used to it now and as long as it remains inconvenient and not plain dangerous, I'll put up with it.

She is getting less and less tucked up at the end of the day every time I take her - we're now at the point she'll go back into the lorry and start eating haylage straight away and have at least one poo on the way home - when we started she was tucked up for a few days and I was a bit worried. I'm quite rigid with my after hunt routine though - off the lorry, hosed legs / belly for injury inspection, dinner, roll in the indoor school and a trot round to spy any lameness, and then out in the field to walk it off so she can kick back and relax. If I stick to that routine she seems to recover fine.
		
Click to expand...

Really helpful Thankyou. I haven’t actually taken him out since New Year’s Day but will this weekend. It did get to the point of being dangerous last time as he was running sideways into other horses and I was powerless to stop it. So he can’t have many more chances as I won’t risk other people knowingly. Fingers crossed for him because I love him dearly


----------



## Nudibranch (6 February 2020)

I have a ride and drive, lead rein compatible version who is a lunatic near hounds, so she doesn't hunt. She will do anything else without a foot wrong.


----------



## Bob notacob (7 February 2020)

Last night ,having finally got my computer to play DVD,s I played a DVD from over 10 years ago ,of my local drag hunt ,with guest star snippets of Lancelot (my previous horse who sadly died of unknown causes whilst hunting)and myself. We both looked so happy ,yet at home in his box he was a psychopath .I watched and couldnt remember the jumps .I had a great time guessing whether I would chicken out and go for the smaller jumps .I was quite amazed...............blimey I,m going for the bigger one and almost looked effortless.    My current horse Bob is a saint in the stable but a complete nutter out hunting . I can only best describe it as "bomb disposal "on horseback. One false move and you are history (or possibly geography). I have tried and tried ,but it is simply dangerous. .........Having had a wobbly lower lip evening watching Lancelot , I have decided on a rehabilitation plan for Bob and myself .Firstly I am going to loose enough weight to be nimble enough to cope. Possibly 50 kg might help ,lol. Secondly ,and I started his schooling this evening. My 17hhplus something (he,s afaraid of tape measures)will school with the brat pack . These kids are all at our yard and on fast(when they want to) ponys and are no respecters of manege etiquette. At one end of the school they were practising barrel racing  while a more structured lesson was going on further down the arena ,with poles .Bob is mad about poles of any sort . Surrounded by zooming spinning ponies and very scary barrels ,he had to seriously man up (or is it cob up).After a few melt downs (but Bob says I will get used to it) we coped . Came away feeling that a good first step had been taken.


----------



## Orangehorse (7 February 2020)

The only cure I have heard of is by keep taking them, 7 days a week if necessary, well 6 days I suppose.  For some it doesn't work and you just have to accept that.

I know a lady who bred a foal from her favourite hunter, but when this 4/5 was introduced very slowly and very correctly to hounds/hound exercise/autumn hunting it became a manic launching itself all over the place and was a complete disaster.  Luckily the lady was well kown in the hunt and the huntsman/whip offered to take him out for her.  They took him 3 days with the home hunt and 2 days with neighbouring packs, I'm not sure for how long, until he settled/got tired.  Also I do not know if money changed hands, I expect so, as riding a lunatic horse for someone else is not to be undertaken lightly I guess.  This lady was small, so she was lucky she had a nice, but strong and sympathetic male rider to set her horse on the straight and narrow.

As far as I know the medicine worked and the horse turned into her good hunter in the end, but it was nearly not so.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 February 2020)

Next season get yourself organised and if you can take the autumn hunting almost every day .
this is the best way to settle them lots of standing about less excitement .
some horses don’t settle to hunting but most will if they are started right and that’s a matter of letting watch with a nanny from a distance then taking them to the field then withdrawing when they boil up and getting them settled again .
problems often start when horses are taking hunting and thrown in to get on with it they get over excited and then the issues start .
You never really know how a horse will take to hunting you can guess but you never know .
we have started one off this year he missed autumn hunting we did not buy him until almost the end of autumn hunting and my father was ill .
so he started after the opening meet , we avoided the meets and had a nanny for the first days and did the advance and retreat .
we have taken it steady he’s had one proper Hunt the rider let him join the fun and followed that up with a quiet day .
We are lucky with him he’s been a duck to water horse,  this is his job he looks like hunter and it’s in his soul .
I take the long view it takes three seasons to make a hunter the old fashioned way but the horse you end up with is something to treasure .
Don’t give up with yours start early next time go out as much as you can early season let the horse see it’s not all about galloping and excitement .


----------



## gunnergundog (7 February 2020)

We used to call it 'hill topping' pre-ban......start with cubbing with an experienced 'nanny' by your side and then remove yourself a distance to just watch......ideally, on the top of a hill so that you had a 360 degree view and could do the 'advance & retreat', depending how your horse was coping.


----------



## MuffettMischief (16 February 2020)

Thanks all. I only got him in September and he had hunted in Ireland previously but not much I don’t think. Typically he still hasn’t been out as wet weather means meets have been cancelled left right and centre. I’ll carry on this season but if he doesn’t settle will start early hound exercise next season, autumn hunting Saturday and Sunday and see how we go! Sadly can’t go in the week due to work!


----------



## Bob notacob (18 February 2020)

gunnergundog said:



			We used to call it 'hill topping' pre-ban......start with cubbing with an experienced 'nanny' by your side and then remove yourself a distance to just watch......ideally, on the top of a hill so that you had a 360 degree view and could do the 'advance & retreat', depending how your horse was coping.
		
Click to expand...

I totaly agree but the problem i have is that  I am used to hill topping with real hunting . I can understand where hounds will go after a real scent and position myself accordingly,but when the field are being artificialy directed over a predesignated route including some jumps. I am to be honest  lost.


----------



## gunnergundog (19 February 2020)

Bob notacob said:



			I totaly agree but the problem i have is that  I am used to hill topping with real hunting . I can understand where hounds will go after a real scent and position myself accordingly,but when the field are being artificialy directed over a predesignated route including some jumps. I am to be honest  lost.
		
Click to expand...

Talk to your trail layers.  They will have a plan, dependent on the land that it has been agreed they may traverse.


----------



## MuffettMischief (11 March 2020)

Took him out on Sunday and he was an absolute gentleman. Stood like a dream at the meet, set off calmly, jumped everything (which has not ever been his issue he will jump anything!) and was an all round pro. What a good boy. I’ve got his work routine down to a tee at home and we are getting to know each other which helps. I trusted him a bit more this time just to let him bowl on and not get in his way and he was a gent


----------

